# Craigslist lost & found - Poudre Canyon



## thumper

Saw this on the Lost & Found of Craigslist:
Found - Kayak in Poudre River Canyon
Anyone lose a boat off their truck last weekend up the Poudre?


----------



## AQS

I think this is that dude andy's boat and they are in the process of getting it back to him. sucks cause he is already back in SC.


----------



## riverman177

thumper said:


> Saw this on the Lost & Found of Craigslist:
> Found - Kayak in Poudre River Canyon
> Anyone lose a boat off their truck last weekend up the Poudre?


 

hey man, thanks a bunch! yea thats my boat...but now what? i'm already back in sc :-/. and i wonder why she didnt take the paddle that was lieing right next to it. and fyi it wasnt "haphazardly" laying on the side of the road, it was tucked back next to a tree....atleast it's found i though.


----------



## ec

See if a fellow boater in Ft Collins can go grab it for you, and hold it until you figure out how to get it back to SC.


----------



## GAtoCSU

People are coming out from CO to the east during Gauley fest....You could always sell it and get a new one?


----------



## thumper

Yep, that really sucks. Sorry you're already back east. Hope it didn't totally ruin your trip! Wish I was going to Gauleyfest to deliver...


----------



## riverman177

thumper said:


> Yep, that really sucks. Sorry you're already back east. Hope it didn't totally ruin your trip! Wish I was going to Gauleyfest to deliver...


 
If somebody could hold it in Fort Collins or the front range that would be great. i know a friend that will drive back from Montana that could bring it back. If it wasn't for the CO boaters i would have been totall screwed. thanks again to everybody!


----------

